# TIDE GETTING ROLLED!



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

35-21 SOUTH CAROLINA WITH 1:54 LEFT

LMAO!!! SORRY JON, DONT BAN ME!! LOL:nutkick:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

*SOUTH CAROLINA WINS!!!!!!!!!*

*35-21*
SPURRIER--->:twak:<--SABAN


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

Alabama loss, check.
Lsu wins, i hope!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

emc said:


> Alabama loss, check.
> Lsu wins, i hope!


:agreed:

I'm stuck at work till 8:30 though, so gonna miss the LSU game too... hopefully my iPod will keep me updated!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

It's 2:30 AM here and the LSU/FLORIDA game is just coming on...gonna be a long day today!! LOL

NO REST FOR THE WICKED!!! :flames:


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

It's worth it!


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

& lsu kicks floridas a$$! Woo hoo! 6-0!


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

goodness lsu sucked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I wouldn't call it an *** kickin... But it is a win no less... They gonna give me a heart attack they keep on playin like that!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

lsu is the sorriest undefeated team in college football.. got lucky 2 weeks in a row


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

I hope John don't see that lol, or Kaffy.


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

_ No Trash Talk 


Admin._


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

You are right, les miles sux! LSU NEEDS A COACH WHO KNOWS HOW TO MANAGE A CLOCK & A QUARTERBACK WHO DOESN'T SUCK.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

^Agreed 110%.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Yep... Miles neeeds to go


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well, 29 wins in a row, we had to lose one sooner or later. Not really a big deal. If we had to lose to someone, that's about the best team to lose to. This will be an eye opener to these young players. You can bet from now on they are going to come out of the gate giving %125 for the rest of this season.


----------

